# Sudden "rash" on my dog... what is this?



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

I just now noticed a weird looking "rash" on my dog on both sides of his belly. There are no bumps and he doesn't seem itchy. He's on flea medication so I don't think it's a flea allergy. We live in Texas so I'm aware it's hot and there's a lot of bugs but it's not raised at all or inflamed. He does have food allergies but he's on wellness simple and we've had no issues with it for a long time. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

These are photos that I just took of the area. I don't think they've been here very long I would have noticed them because I pet his belly every day.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It's possible he could have developed an allergy to something in the food. Allergies can pop up after awhile of being on the same food. 

Do do they seem to itch at all?

It could also be environmental/contact allergys as well. Grass, dirt, dust, pollen...on the occasions that mine have these little sort of things pop up, as long as they aren't anything growing in size, shape or raised, or bothering the dog, I leave them alone and they go away on their own eventually.


----------



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks! I was worried he was bruising or bleeding under his skin! I'm still going to take him in to see the vet today. It seems to be going away so I'm worried it's not really a rash


----------



## ksbsnowowl (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope this turned out alright, and you were able to pin down what caused it.

My two older dogs developed a chicken allergy late last fall. One of them had always had minor skin issues, but they got worse. The other one developed terrible issues within a few days; had to take him to the vet and get drugs to get the whole-body skin inflammation under control. I had been rotating food, but it was the same four brands/flavors that I rotated through, not realizing all had chicken as ingredient number 4 or 5.

A switch to salmon-based kibble that doesn't contain any chicken cleared up both of their issues.


----------

